# Any Florida froggers have blue auratus!?



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

Florida folks are the most likely group of froggers to have what I am looking for.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/wanted/174866-wanted-blue-auratus.html

I am looking for some of the blue auratus that were imported through strictly reptiles and SNDF circa 2008-2010.

If you, or someone you know has SNDF or Strictly Reptiles line blue auratus, please contact me!


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Try Ieatbugs (Dustin)


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

He had some up till 2012, but no longer does.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Pat Nabors bought a bunch of the lighter blue Auratus that had good size from Strictly, no idea if he still has them or not.


----------

